# Unveiling My Fursona



## David Drake (Jul 11, 2018)

Okay. Here it is. Been lurking and reading and thinking and I finally decided.

I will be using a very shortened version of the bio from the sticky. This is 100% me in furry form (aside from some...embellishments to coloration) so anything more personal from that list is gonna be just me, and I won't share without being asked to.

Name: David Drake
Age: 32
Gender: Male
Species: Dilophosaurus wetherilli

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Aqua skin. Long black-ish protofeathers at base of skull giving the appearance of semi-curly long hair.
- Markings: _Very _faint greenish cheetah-like spots from the neck down, mostly hidden under clothes apart from the tail.
- Eye color: Deep purple
- Other features: Two bony crests on his head the same deep purple as his eyes that split in a V-shape when looked at head-on. *Edit:* Blushes through the crests, causing them to appear more vibrant.

Here is a picture I just drew in my sketchbook as a first attempt. I am not the greatest artist in the world, but I hope it gives folks an idea and I invite others who want to make a better and more colorful stab at it to please message me about possibly doing so.


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 11, 2018)

I really like his smile. There's something playfully mischievous about him


----------



## David Drake (Jul 11, 2018)

Constance said:


> I really like his smile. There's something playfully mischievous about him



Thank you. I do have that side of me that comes out sometimes.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 15, 2018)

Randomized said:


> I knew it was a Dilophosaurus. That crest on its head was a huge giveaway. Looks cool!



Thank you! Dig that Dimetrodon.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 18, 2018)

@Alear did this amazing sketch of me! I am in awe!


----------



## David Drake (Jul 27, 2018)

Happy Birthday to me! Thank you sooo much @Alear !




Also since @JazzMina  is here too I'll assume you had something to do with this as well so thank you too from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 27, 2018)

Another birthday present, this one from @orcawardseal 



 

Also for future reference I added that my faint spots are Cheetah-like. I didn't clarify before worrying people would draw exact Cheetah patterns through the tail. Whoops!


----------



## orcawardseal (Jul 27, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Another birthday present, this one from @orcawardseal
> 
> View attachment 36438
> 
> Also for future reference I added that my faint spots are Cheetah-like. I didn't clarify before worrying people would draw exact Cheetah patterns through the tail. Whoops!


I didn't know it was your birthday, WELL HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## David Drake (Jul 27, 2018)

orcawardseal said:


> I didn't know it was your birthday, WELL HAPPY BIRTHDAY!



Thank you!

Also dear @Alear lightened the fire effects and changed the spots. I still like the original too though just as much. <3


----------



## Alear (Jul 27, 2018)

Haha sorry for the initial flub, and then the second one. 

The one from @orcawardseal is absolutely beautiful. The details are so impressive. I love the depth that the ridges and the way the protofeathers were done. With the angle they're at, they look so soft, especially the way they look weightless and airy. ;o; Ughhh, honestly all the lines are amazing. There's such a difference between how hard the horned ridges look compared to the softer rounded lines of the face. Even without the lines hugely weighted they convey so much. This is dope, dope, dope!


----------



## David Drake (Aug 3, 2018)

Colored version of the original sketch by the woman herself, @Alear <3 Here's the link: www.furaffinity.net: Ready to nerd it up? by Sincere-Alear


----------



## David Drake (Aug 19, 2018)

More free art! @terraignis made a chibi version of @orcawardseal 's drawing.



 

While it's adorable and I love it, I should probably stress for future artists that @Alear  is the one with the correct coloring and protofeather consistency (I wish I could afford your reference sheets)


----------



## chir0ptera (Aug 19, 2018)

David Drake said:


> More free art! @terraignis made a chibi version of @orcawardseal 's drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> While it's adorable and I love it, I should probably stress for future artists that @Alear  is the one with the correct coloring and protofeather consistency (I wish I could afford your reference sheets)



someone drew something for you for free and you're still gonna whine about the color accuracy smh


----------



## JazzMina (Aug 19, 2018)

chir0ptera said:


> someone drew something for you for free and you're still gonna whine about the color accuracy smh


I can see both sides of this. People got mine wrong a lot. Both free and work I paid for and its a bit frustrating. 
I dont want to ask anybody to re-color their work when I didnt have a proper ref sheet. I do now tho so I hope it can be avoided in future. 

Also I didnt see that as him complaining. More of a heads up to future gift givers


----------



## David Drake (Aug 19, 2018)

JazzMina said:


> Also I didnt see that as him complaining. More of a heads up to future gift givers



Yes thank you. Didn't want to feed the troll, but that's exactly correct.

Just in case it's not clear I am going to explicitly state I am super grateful to anyone who wants to draw me, and I even encourage slight differences in interpretation based on style. But I do want as much consistency with my description as possible.


----------



## JazzMina (Aug 19, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Yes thank you. Didn't want to feed the troll, but that's exactly correct.
> 
> Just in case it's not clear I am going to explicitly state I am super grateful to anyone who wants to draw me, and I even encourage slight differences in interpretation based on style. But I do want as much consistency with my description as possible.


I had to reply...just had to. Same here.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 19, 2018)

Looks great!


----------

